# "Free" wood dilemna



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I am going to go pick up 6 pecan trees and one oak tomorrow. I just found out the mill near me will not be cutting tomorrow and may not be cutting on Saturdays anymore, stupid housing slump has hurt their business enough to limit empoyee hours. How long can I let pecan sit before it is sawn? I am mostly going to be using it as hidden structural wood and bed slats on two platform beds, so color degradations is no problem. The only one big enough to cut on a mill is a pecan which the owner says is 18" across and 20-25' long, the rest are 12" on the big end. Does pecan make good turning stock? I have a rig set up to cut the smaller stuff on my bandsaw since I live near fields of Bois d'Arc/osage orange fence rows being turned into strip malls but an 8-12" pecan seems insane on my bandsaw(Delta/Rockwall 14" 28-300 with riser block). Any suggestions? I would hate to use these as smoker/fire wood, since plenty of that is going to come from the branches.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It does not sound like they are covered up or they would not be laying off help, maybe they can get to it pretty quick. It can lay a few weeks (it could lay a few months up here this time of year) no problem at all.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

They will not let me drop it at their yard. I don't blame them for not wanting to keep track of whose log it is. It is going to be a while before I have a day off during the week to take it over. I wonder if the nazi homeowners association is going to be mad about 7 tree trunks laying in my sideyard.:yes: At least it is more natural than the neighbors concrete godzilla statue.


----------



## User3489 (Dec 6, 2007)

jeffreythree said:


> They will not let me drop it at their yard. I don't blame them for not wanting to keep track of whose log it is. It is going to be a while before I have a day off during the week to take it over. I wonder if the nazi homeowners association is going to be mad about 7 tree trunks laying in my sideyard.:yes: At least it is more natural than the neighbors concrete godzilla statue.


If it was me and I was still working,A sick day may be in order. 
I DID NOT SAY THAT OUT LOUD DID I Dale


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> I wonder if the nazi homeowners association is going to be mad about 7 tree trunks laying in my sideyard.


:laughing: Just act all crazy when they start complaining :turned::stuart::cursing:, they will leave you alone for a little while at least .


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Godzilla Statue? Bob? LOL...

No Godzilla statues in my neighborhood, but a few God awful concrete statues of Mary... And they complain about 1/2" tall weeds coming out of my expansion joints in the middle of winter. Freaks...

I wonder if my neighbor has gotten a letter for having a fence picket in his tree yet...


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

for me we have water restrictions so there is one day a week lawn water.

now that is making me use "indoor' water to do the palms and plants.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jeffreythree said:


> ... I wonder if the nazi homeowners association is going to be mad about 7 tree trunks laying in my sideyard.:yes: ...


Discussions with chainsaw in hand tend to workout in favor of who ever's holding the chainsaw. 
:tank:


----------

